# Diet question for fry



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Hrm to my dismay I found out that the petstores in my new area do not carry brine shrimp cysts and they will order them but for 50 bucks a big huge can, which I don't think I want to invest in right away as this is my first time spawning.

SO I want to buy a microworm culture instead online because they are cheap and look easy to grow

I have found I can grow infusuria now for the first week (yay I did it!) lol but after that....

I have one small vile or brine shrimp cysts from before I moved, could I mix the diet for the fry like one meal brine shrimp and the next worms? or brine shrimp every few days or something? Would this be acceptable?

the pet store tried to sell me flakes and frozen food...I told them I won't accept non live food for my fry.


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

i have the same problem T_T


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

I've read that it is good to mix the food for the fry, so they don't become picky when they are older, and ensures they get the nutrition they need, but I'm not 100% sure, having never tried it, or even had any fry as yet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think there would be any problem with mixing the food. It might be healthier for the fry to have a varied diet.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Has anyone used Hikari First Bites? That's the only fry food they sell here. I know you couldn't use it until like week 6 or something... just curious.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Has anyone used Hikari First Bites? That's the only fry food they sell here. I know you couldn't use it until like week 6 or something... just curious.


I started using it at like....week two or three I think, can't remember. It took a little while for them to actually eat it, but after a few feedings with it mixed in with BBS they'd eat it on its own


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

okay thanks guys  just wanted to make sure just in case! My worms should come in pretty soon  I am really excited my bettas are ready and conditioned now I just need to start my worm and brine shrimp cultures and I can set up my spawning tank eeee *excited* lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm excited for you. It sounds like you're all set.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> I started using it at like....week two or three I think, can't remember. It took a little while for them to actually eat it, but after a few feedings with it mixed in with BBS they'd eat it on its own


Would it be possibly to use BBS for the first week or so until they would eat the first bites, then just feed them the first bites? I'm looking into breeding and I would have to buy BBS online, just trying to find the easiest feeding situation possible! Haha thanks


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Would it be possibly to use BBS for the first week or so until they would eat the first bites, then just feed them the first bites? I'm looking into breeding and I would have to buy BBS online, just trying to find the easiest feeding situation possible! Haha thanks


I suppose you could try....though every place I've read says that there should be some sort of live food in their diets until they're much older.....I know there are some more experienced breeders who raise their fry only on prepared foods, but most places say that fry just don't grow as well without live food in their diet. Maybe buy a couple other cultures, like Microworms or Vinegar eels and go from one to the other?


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

thanks drama :-D I hope I can get it to work!!  I'll keep you posted once I set up the spawning tank ;-) I've already have people calling dibs on potential babies! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, they're going to have to wait until the spawn actually happens. lol


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

That's what I said lol I have to keep reminding people it might not work out the first time either!! lol They will have to wait ;-) 

I don't know if I should encourage more betta addicts though ;-) lol! jk jk One of my friends came over and made me show her all of my bettas (I was happy that someone was interested) she saw my enthusiasm and went out and got a really nice red veil tail + she wants some babies if they happen, I warned her that once you go past one there is no going back ;-) lol...I told her to stop on by the forum if she has time


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some people try 2 or 3 times before having a successful spawn. Other people get lucky on the first try.


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

i'll be starting on mine too, pretty soon! hope we get the lucky first time!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> I suppose you could try....though every place I've read says that there should be some sort of live food in their diets until they're much older.....I know there are some more experienced breeders who raise their fry only on prepared foods, but most places say that fry just don't grow as well without live food in their diet. Maybe buy a couple other cultures, like Microworms or Vinegar eels and go from one to the other?


Okay, I would like to get microworms or vinegar eels, but once again could only get them off the internet. I'm trying to avoid outrageous shipping costs for a $5-10 product.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Okay, I would like to get microworms or vinegar eels, but once again could only get them off the internet. I'm trying to avoid outrageous shipping costs for a $5-10 product.


 
E-bay ebay ebay 

I got mine for 2 bucks a starter pack (I bought 2 just in case) total shipping = 1 dollar something total around 6 bucks for 2 packs and shipping 



dman said:


> i'll be starting on mine too, pretty soon! hope we get the lucky first time!


I hope we are too dman :-D I will cross my fingers for us ;-)


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

haha  cant wait!!!!


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

btw if we do fail, how long would we have to wait before reintroducing the same pair of bettas to spawn again?


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

dman said:


> btw if we do fail, how long would we have to wait before reintroducing the same pair of bettas to spawn again?


I believe we would have to go through the whole reconditioning process again, so like the 2 weeks of conditioning...but that's assuming that the fish are okay after the first breeding without too much fin damage and whatnot. ;-)


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

oh hehe great!  i'll prepare alternates, another pair aside from my main pair.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

dman said:


> oh hehe great!  i'll prepare alternates, another pair aside from my main pair.


that's a good idea  that's what I have been doing as well  I just conditioned everyone. I have two males with great nests and they rest are just kind of playing around building theirs lol. My females are all pretty much ready...I have one older female that is bigger most of my males so I won't breed her...even though I love her shade of blue


----------

